# I just finished up a couple of prettys*Sheaths Added*



## sharpeblades (Feb 19, 2010)

Here are a couple of Loveless style drop points in desert iron wood i just finished up ( in a high polish blade)something i usally dont dne in a high grind and the other in a low grind and another set of bird and trout knives in maple. Hope you injoy the pictures. The bird and trout knives have a new style mozic pin i made


----------



## gtjackson (Feb 19, 2010)

Allright, quit teasing us and put those up for sale! Those drop points have me drooling! Seriously, when you put the drop points up for sale, send me a PM! I sure would like to break one of those in next deer season!


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 19, 2010)

They look good RT, especially the Loveless style droppoints.
Dan


----------



## ccookou812 (Feb 19, 2010)

absolutely amazing work


----------



## arcame (Feb 19, 2010)

beautiful !!  the grain in the iron wood is incredible,  nice and shinny too.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 19, 2010)

*New knives*

Thanks guys for the kind words ,The drop points are plain and simple no fancy stuff just good looking working knifes


----------



## fireman401 (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2010)

Raleigh, plain can`t be used in the same thread with anything you make. Those are beautiful, and I know from experience, very functional. 

I really like those star mosaic pins too!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 19, 2010)

*New knives*

Thanks David -How is things up the road??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 19, 2010)

always a pleasure to see what comes out next!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 19, 2010)

*A couple of new ones*

Nic and boneboy thank you


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 19, 2010)

Those are works of art no doubt!! GREAT WORK!! I look forward to seeing each new knife you post!!


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 19, 2010)

those are beautiful!!  the handles on the bird and trout without the mozaic pins is AWSOME!!..... post em for sale.....


----------



## DROP POINT (Feb 19, 2010)

Beautiful knives Raleigh!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 19, 2010)

*New knives*

Thank you sir ;how are things up north ??


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 19, 2010)

wouldnt you know it.....all the bird and trout knives are sold...  you better be quick when these come off the press!!!


----------



## marknga (Feb 19, 2010)

you taking orders on those loveless styles?


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 19, 2010)

*Bird &trout knives*

Kelly i see that little smilly face


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 19, 2010)

*Loveless style knives*

Marknga -Maybe???


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the plain and simple ...very nice drop points


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Feb 19, 2010)

Beautiful work RT!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 20, 2010)

*A couple of new ones*

Thank you mam ;Your leather bags are looking good also ,Keep up the good work


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 20, 2010)

As always... very nice... and as Nick said " plain can`t be used in the same thread with anything you make"... those are awsome!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 20, 2010)

*A couple of new ones*

Thank you mam


----------



## bristol_bound (Feb 20, 2010)

Just "PLAIN" Beautiful. I think I'd like to be in that Loveless Line too.


----------



## ckckbritt (Feb 20, 2010)

Amazing work


----------



## TENPOINT (Feb 20, 2010)

*Loveless style*

Very nice RT.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 21, 2010)

*New knives*

Thank guys for all the kind words


----------



## fireman401 (Feb 21, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> Thanks David -How is things up the road??




Doing fairly well....hope all is well with you and your family.  I will likely come see you this week sometime...Enjoy this pretty weather!


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW!!! Those are smokin' hot!! I have got to get me one of your knives!!


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Sure looking good as usual...
Do I know anything about any of those? ? ?


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 21, 2010)

*New knives*

I think you do


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Doggone....I shoulda rode my bike down and got that thing today...be hard to sleep now!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> Doggone....I shoulda rode my bike down and got that thing today...be hard to sleep now!





You won`t regret gettin` one of those!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome knives Raleigh.  Love the new pins too!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 21, 2010)

*new knives*

Thanks guys,and wvdawg thank you on the pins


----------



## Scotsman (Feb 21, 2010)

Extremely nice, Raleigh. Can't wait to see it up close. It may be a while before JTM gets it!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 21, 2010)

*New knives*

Thank you sir You wouldnt keep it from him would you


----------



## Scotsman (Feb 22, 2010)

It will be sent on to JTM quickly....I just might have to admire it for a couple of days.


----------



## arcame (Feb 22, 2010)

even better!


----------



## Necedah (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW !  
I especially like the pins and the tooling on the sheaths. 

Dave


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 22, 2010)

*New knives*

Thanks guys


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 23, 2010)

Well,I am sitting here looking at MY Bird & Trout knife that you see in the above pics, it's the bottom Tiger Stripped one. I have it here in my hand and I can tell you the pic does not do it justice.
  This thing is a work of art....I don't know if I can ever use it. It just looks too darn good!
  The bad part is I know I will have to get more. I have one of the Para cord drop points and have already ordered another (at least one).
  Thank You Mr. Tabor.
 To those who might not have one of his works, don't order one unless you want to be absolutely blown away.
 Did I say I was happy?


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 23, 2010)

*Bird and Trout knife*

Thank you sir ;I think ime going to call my Bird and trout knife" The Nic Baker Special "


----------



## blademan (Feb 23, 2010)

beautiful work Raleigh,as always


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 24, 2010)

*New knives*

Thank you sir


----------



## Scotsman (Feb 25, 2010)

Raleigh, 
The mailbox had a nice surprise for me yesterday. The knife arrived and it is a true beauty! Wow. I opened the box and checked it out and showed it off to family and a few friends. It is now packaged up and ready to go on to my friend JTM. Thanks again for a superb knife. 

Also, thanks for the additional item!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 25, 2010)

*Scotsmans new knife*

Scott your welcome  ;Enjoy my friend


----------



## gtjackson (Feb 25, 2010)

Raleigh, I got the Loveless drop point in the mail today, and all I can say is WOW! Absolutely georgeous, and that durn thing is scarey sharp. One of these days I'm gonna have to make the trip from Macon down to Cordele and get you to sharpen several other knives I have.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 25, 2010)

*New knife*

Thank you sir ;You can mail them to me if you like


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 26, 2010)

One of these days, I'm gonna break down and order me one of those beautiful knives.  Raleigh, you are a truly talented man.  I have a few knives that my uncle made 25+ years ago.  I wish he were still around to teach me the art of knifemaking.  If I were closer, I'd have to come watch you work.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 27, 2010)

*New knives*

Thank you sir ;I wish my grand son would learn to do it .As i have no one to leave it to


----------



## G Duck (Feb 27, 2010)

Speachless! Those are just awesome!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 28, 2010)

*New knives*

G-Duck thank you sir- i will have yours on the way Monday morning -Thank You Raleigh


----------



## Scotsman (Mar 4, 2010)

Raleigh,

Thanks again. JTM received his knife today. It was a good surprise and very well liked.  Very nice work there, sir!


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 4, 2010)

*Knife for a friend*

Scottsman ;Thank You Sir


----------



## Lightninrod (Mar 5, 2010)

Your work/craft never ceases to amaze me Raleigh.  The drop points are perfect!


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 5, 2010)

*Lovess style drop points*

Thank you sir; Nothing fancy just a plain drop point


----------



## JEFF BUTTERWORTH (Apr 18, 2010)

like them


----------



## Major Wader (Apr 19, 2010)

Raleigh - 

Are any of the bird & trout knives still available?

Thanks!


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 24, 2010)

*Loveless style drop point*

No sir all i have right now is one drop point in damascus


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 2, 2010)

*A couple of loveless style drop points*

Thanks guys


----------



## carver (Jun 2, 2010)

great looking knifes Raleigh


----------



## Brad Singley (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking good buddy.  Very clean work!


----------

